# need some advise on drying wood



## mfiredawg717 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have some sweetgum, red oak, and poplar.I am going to have the sweetgum and red oak milled up shortly. I have some poplar that needs to be cut then i will mill it. My question is does it all dry in the same time? And is air drying the best way? If i air dry this wood i have a cover to put it under but i'm not sure if it will be out of the sun completly and if it will stay dry. Can i put some sides on the cover and leave the ends open? Thanks for any help. Ben


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is some readin' for you. (pictures too)
http://extension.missouri.edu/explore/agguides/forestry/g05550.htm
http://www.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/for/for55/for55.htm

You want to seal the ends, I use this stuff https://www.uccoatings.com/prod_anchorseal.php
I air dry, then kiln dry or just kiln dry fresh sawn. I am saying in Georgia if you are going to use it inside you will need to finish it in a kiln ? All species dry a little different, even white oak and red oak (white oak dries slower) but figure at least all summer to air dry 4/4 as dry as it will get. One word of advice, weigh that sweet gum down, stack it on the bottom. It likes to move in every direction. The others no real problems, maybe some checking in the oak. Read those links though, they are pretty good basic info.


----------



## mfiredawg717 (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks daren for the advise. ben


----------



## mfiredawg717 (Apr 11, 2008)

does anyone know of a kiln in or around the georgia area. i'm close to atlanta georgia. any help would be great. thanks ben


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

Log onto woodplanet.com and see who in GA is selling wood and I bet they have some kind of kiln. Or you could build your own solar kiln. There is alot of information on the internet about that. I am in the process of building my own right now. I bought a gallon of exterior enamel returned paint at lowes for $5. It will help with the checking, but not all checking can be stopped. Good luck.


----------

